# Other shampoo Options?? Can't find Chris Christensen's anywhere locally....



## Pepper & Honey's Mom (Dec 8, 2006)

I can't find the type of shampoo/conditioner that was recommended to me locally! It looks like I'll have to order it instead. The problem is that the dogs need a bath NOW. Is there a good shampoo/conditioner that I can buy at a place like Petco or Petsmart that will work well till I can order the other kind?? Thanks!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have used herbal Essences it makes them soft. It wont hurt them to use something like that once or twice. Joan gave me that idea and I liked it.


----------



## Pepper & Honey's Mom (Dec 8, 2006)

Ok, thanks! I've actually got some of that in my shower right now anyway !


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's problem is the hair on top of his body. It is very dry and looks like frizz. The hair on the rest of him is soft. He has a wavy coat and mats alot -he would probably cord easily - but I don't want that. I was told not to use people shampoo, but it looks like you all are doing it. I'm going to try my shampoo and conditioner to see what happens. It makes my hair silk and shiny (sounds like a commercial) so maybe it will help him.

Shelby has a straighter coat, silkier coat right now, so she is easier to take care of.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Just an FYI, I used Chris C. products for awhile, and my handler told me I shouldn't use them. They are pretty harsh. Especially the one for white coats. They really dried my hands out anytime I used it on my dogs, but then I mentioned it to the handler and she said she wouldn't recommend the shampoos in that line at all from her experience. She shows full time, so I think she probably knows.


----------



## Pepper & Honey's Mom (Dec 8, 2006)

Dawna said:


> Just an FYI, I used Chris C. products for awhile, and my handler told me I shouldn't use them. They are pretty harsh. Especially the one for white coats. They really dried my hands out anytime I used it on my dogs, but then I mentioned it to the handler and she said she wouldn't recommend the shampoos in that line at all from her experience. She shows full time, so I think she probably knows.


Please recommend something!! We've never had dogs with these types of coats, so I'm really confused about what's best. So what SHOULD be used??


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I personally use people shampoo. The handler I mentioned also used people shampoo on most of the dogs. The REASON is that one of the largest dog show vendors told me that the best selling dog shampoo on the market, is a repackaged 'people' shampoo. It sold/sells for anywhere from $10 up per bottle. 
You can buy the same shampoo on the shelf at beauty supply stores for about $3.50 for a larger bottle. I'm not leaving out the brand for any reason other than I can't remember the exact name, but the point is, any people shampoo is FINE and way less expensive. Pick the formula to match your dog's coat type. For example, dry forumulas if it needs moisture, etc. The only exception would be if the dogs has skin issues and the, OF COURSE, check with your vet.
Dawna


----------



## Pepper & Honey's Mom (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd just always heard that you should never, ever use people products on dogs. Of course, I'm sure that's just a way for people to make more money....Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd always heard that, too. 50 bottles of 'dog' shampoo later....hehe
I finally listened to my vet. The 'whitening' dog versions can be helpful for show, if you are needing to brighten their coat, but they can be kinda harsh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

I use Chris C. products and Plush Puppy products. I like both lines. I like to switch shampoos and try different products...I could open up a grooming shop 

I attended a grooming seminar a couple years ago...the handler presenting the seminar said the secret is in the final rinse, distilled water with just a little bit of conditioner mixed in.


----------



## Pepper & Honey's Mom (Dec 8, 2006)

saltangohavs said:


> I use Chris C. products and Plush Puppy products. I like both lines. I like to switch shampoos and try different products...I could open up a grooming shop
> 
> I attended a grooming seminar a couple years ago...the handler presenting the seminar said the secret is in the final rinse, distilled water with just a little bit of conditioner mixed in.


Thanks! I've actually got some distilled water here!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

As I posted on another thread, this was something a friend posted on a Hav list a week ago. She said this product is very expensive .... she wrote:

"Hands down, the *Ouidad botanical boost spray in Conditioner *works better than anything else by far. I start with Chris Christensen's Shampoo and 
conditioner as it tends to whiten the whites and not dull the blacks 
and I like that the day to day conditioner is not heavy but softens 
the hair

The Ouidad products are made for 
natural curly hair but works on all hair types. I found out about it 
when I went in to a hairdresser locally.

Today 1 comb - no brush and 2nd comb no 
matts and her hair as it was allowed to dry and the brush didn't pull 
and frizz it looks like she has one of those permanents in it that 
looks like a crimping iron was done all over and its not frizzy in 
the least and oh that feel. So far, it's the best her hair has looked 
since being a single coated pup. It only took me over 2 years to 
figure it out - I hope. "

I use *"The Professional Groomer's Edge" Dynamic duo*, super concentrated and so far I like it. Of course Ricky doesn't have his adult coat in yet, and has a very easy coat to maintain, so who knows if it will still be good for him then. This bottle I got at a dog show cost $8 and is used diluted 10-15 times so it will last a long while yet! It is very nice to use and Ricky doesn't get flaky skin from it. I used to bathe him weekly, but since the deep cold set in, he gets a bath every 2 weeks or so. He's way due now, but I have to wait until his stitches get taken out in 10 days.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
There is a shampoo and conditioner called Buddy that they sell at Petco . I bought it first at a high end pet shop at home and I really like it . Cosmo's coat has a beautiful sheen to it .
I was suprised to find it at Petco here in the desert and happy to see it too .. 
It is a little pricey but a little goes a long way . It smells great too.
I know most of you are grooming professionals - wonder why no pictures of Cosmo . Not that he isn't cute but just right now he certainly does not look as good as Melissa's dogs .
Take care


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no you don't, Cosmosmom! I STILL want to see pics of little Cosmo - no excuse that he's not as well groomed as Stogie and Goldie. Heck, not many of ours are! Ricky's not, but he's still a cutie pie in pictures. lol

O.k.? So...... when can we see the little guy??


----------



## Pennylite (Jan 22, 2007)

*Shampoo options*

I first used Derm Care tearless puppy shampoo on Darby, which it says is gentle hypo-allergenic, soap free, pH balanced. It was fine, but because it is soap free, I felt like it wasn't cleaning him (even though it probably was). Then I bought Shea Pet Premium Skin Sulfate-Free Shea Butter Shampoo with Avocado and the accompanying conditioner. But I felt like his coat wasn't soft enough. Then I order a travel set of Cain Able Conditioning Shampoo, conditioner, etc. So far, it's been the nicest products and his coat came out much better. It contains essential oils, one of them being lavender, and he smelled really nice, too. But he doesn't really have an odor anyway, but it did smell nice. I had him groomed for the first time just before his liver shunt surgery last week and whatever the groomer used has also given him a very nice coat. I intend to find out what it is she used. I bought the Cain and Able products from a website, the name of which escapes me, but this is their own website: http://www.cainandablecollection.com/about.asp I hope this helps. Penny


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Penny, thanks for the website on the shampoo. They actually sell a sample size for $4, which is great so you can try it out first. I used Infusium shampoo and conditioner on Kodi and his hair came out much better than with the puppy shampoo. It is even easier to comb.
Thanks again


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow. Never thought of using Infusium but it makes sense. It works wonder on human hair.........


----------

